# Dog licking other dogs mouth



## gill100 (Jul 8, 2010)

I take my 8 month border terrier to the park every morning, where he plays with a large group of dogs. Usually, there are no problems, however over the last week he has picked out one of the older labradors and insists on licking his mouth. The Labrador doesnt like it, so runs, which excites my dog and he chases him. The owner is getting really upset with my dog and has told me to take him away. I put him on the lead and now feel that I cant go there anymore. Someone told me this behaviour was a sign of deferrence, but when I suggested this, they all shouted me down and said he was trying to be dominant. I have come home and looked this up, and a few websites I have looked at do suggest that licking another dogs lips and mouth is a sign of deferrence. My dog is not at all aggressive, he just wants to be friends with everyone. He usually plays well with the other dogs and is submissive if they show aggression to him. I feel really awful as I dont know why my dog is doing this or how to stop him.
Any suggestions please.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

its normal pup behaviour,in the wild the pups do this to get the adults to regurgitate food


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Completely normal behaviour. 

But I know how you feel. I got isolated by a group we used to walk with because my dog was on a long line (recall is terrible), they were always saying my dog would be singled out, I should let him off because he would stay with the others and on... and on .... and on....

In the end I stopped going, which is sad as I have struggled to socialise him from the start, and now he gets very little :frown: 

Can you distract him when he goes to this lab? Not easy I know. 

Sorry not much help but empathise with you


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

my dog does this too and i think it is just his way of being excited and friendly! what a miserable person to tell you it is anything other than your dog just playing!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

gill100 said:


> however over the last week he has picked out one of the older labradors and insists on licking his mouth. The Labrador doesnt like it, so runs, which excites my dog and he chases him.


My Border Collie pup at 14 weeks started herding a year old Lab bitch, who he'd previously played with very well. Another Collie would discipline the pup, and then he'd act respectful, but running away from a Collie is ... unhelpful. I decided myself to intervene, as soon as the Lab bitch shows any sign of stress. I have come to conclusion most of the dog owners are totally ignorant, of dog body language, and are self serving and inconsistent in the "advice" they give.

Perhaps you could look at the thread My Dog cant understand other Dog's behaviour I find the intervention technique calming and often leads to less aggressive more balanced mobile play.


----------



## gill100 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. They have made me feel better. I posted a message to AllExperts. Here is the response I got from them:
YOUR dog is demonstrating NORMAL communication toward that Lab; the Lab is NOT responding appropriately (because you report it runs away). The Lab also MUST have issues or the owner wouldn't be hounding you (pun intended!) in this manner. Your dog is well socialized, is personally subdominant (not necessarily submissive since he is actively soliciting affiliation, that's what lip licking, face licking, are all about). The problem is HERS or HIS (the other dog's owner and the owner appears to be emotionally unstable. Look for another dog park or be certain this particular dog is not present when you enter; if he arrives while your dog is in there, calmly call your dog, reward him with praise and a food treat (for coming to you), ask him to "sit", reward that, put the leash on, walk him around a minute or two with a very jolly demeanor, and LEAVE. You want to put time between your recall and your dog's removal so he doesn't associate the recall with removal from a fun situation. The moment you LEAVE, pop a food treat in his mouth


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

In the wild younger dogs will hang around the mouth of the alpha dogs hoping to catch any morsels that they may drop! Your pup is low down in the food chain and sees this older lab as the hierarchy
DTb


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

It is normal behaviour. I would ignore this grumpy owner. Whilst not particularly hygienic I wouldn't try disciplining your dog who is doing what comes naturally which will be hard to train out of him. If it is a problem I leave it to the other dog to tell him off.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

gill100 said:


> I take my 8 month border terrier to the park every morning, where he plays with a large group of dogs. Usually, there are no problems, however over the last week he has picked out one of the older labradors and insists on licking his mouth. The Labrador doesnt like it, so runs, which excites my dog and he chases him. The owner is getting really upset with my dog and has told me to take him away. I put him on the lead and now feel that I cant go there anymore. Someone told me this behaviour was a sign of deferrence, but when I suggested this, they all shouted me down and said he was trying to be dominant. I have come home and looked this up, and a few websites I have looked at do suggest that licking another dogs lips and mouth is a sign of deferrence. My dog is not at all aggressive, he just wants to be friends with everyone. He usually plays well with the other dogs and is submissive if they show aggression to him. I feel really awful as I dont know why my dog is doing this or how to stop him.
> Any suggestions please.


I did once read that when dogs was in the wild and if i remember right went back to the wolves they would lick the mouths to give some indication of the "top" dog if they could taste meat as he top dog would have always had the meat or the majority, then that dog was the "one" some dogs still do it now purely from instinct.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Dont worry, the reply you got makes sense in my book....your dog is doing nothing wrong.

My pup (8 months) licks her dads mouth and her moms....and mine :eek6:

Dad licks back too.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Ignoring your dog's chasing behaviour, is going to lead to an out of control over-excited young dog on your hands, very likely to get itself into trouble.

Far better to keep your dog interested in you, and remain in charge, even if the other dog is behaving inappropriately to a placatory gesture.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

This is something that I have been wondering about since I had Heidi. I put it down to being a pup and the regurgitating gesture. She still does it at 16 months so now I am thinking, submissive?? as she rolls on her back at the drop of a hat, yet she is still young.

It makes me feel ill when she chooses all the slobbery dogs and has recently had lots of tummy upsets so I question the hygiene too.

Last night after she had a good run, we greeted a dog in this manner, I called her to me and gave her a treat. When she went to do it again, I said "no" "leave", then ah ah, finally called her back to me with masses of praise and another treat.

This morning, full of life she was having none of my ah ah, :lol::lol: but after last night, I feel it's something I can gradually work on. Dont want to stop a natural behaviour but I get the impression that it's wearing thin with a few people and not something I want her doing indefinately.

I would go with it for a lot longer yet and see if he drops it himself. You dont see many adult dogs doing it:thumbup:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

My young dog coincidentally did exactly the lick lips gesture to a largish Lab, we passed today. It is part of the natural behaviour, and whilst I worry when the scamp chews / eats Deer poo, cat excrement, or chews on old dead birds, dried frogs, I can only teach him "Leave it!" and minimise and manage the exposure. So far his tummy seems remarkably robust, which is probably part of a natural scavenger's genetic heritage. I'd be very skeptical if this hygeine issue caused stomach upsets and past dogs weren't any more finicky about such matters.

On leash, you can allow them to sniff from a few feet away, and even train her to ignore dogs you pass entirely (to avoid seeming anti-social call out that you're "training" her). But if you want to let her play, off leash, with other dogs, I think you have a real job on. Similarly if you stop and allow the dogs to sniff, her instinct is going to drive this, and a "Leave it!" obeyed will just interrupt the gesture.

Now, the gesture I think of as the "lick lips" is a fleeting one, but your description of it causing offence, makes it seem like Heidi's licking may be more persistent and rather obsessive.


----------



## deburs (May 4, 2009)

I think my dog is a stable well balanced and socialised dog and we used to walk with another dog who would literally hound my dog all the time - she would try to lick his face and mouth and he would open his mouth, and he would try to walk away, he would yawn etc. Next he would try to run away but this dog was always keeping up with him, trying to get in his face and licking him. It was awful. No amount of running away and gentle nipping would get her to leave off him. It was clear that my dog did not like this over excitable mouth licking or play with me, play with me behaviour. I don't think it is a question of my dog acting inappropraitely to this behaviour. In fact, I believe the other dog was not reading the signs that my dog had had enough. Balanced dogs recognise all these signs and do other things. The dog I believe was also spayed too early - leaving it in a state of puppyhood. In the end, I stopped walking with them - it was getting too stressful for me and my dog. So this is my view from the other side of the fence. If you can't alter this excessive behaviour in your dog (by way of distractions, confidence building etc), then the other dog owner will have to leave.


----------

